# Riding Canada's longest bridge.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Centennial Bridge between New Brunwick and Prince Edward Island.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Bet it is a bit dodgy up there when windy. Could your passenger control a following drone as you traverse the bridge ?

mike


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

That would be nice....


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2016)

Well that brings back memories.

I was born and raised on the Acadian shores of New Brunswick only an hour from the bridge...

"Vive L'Acadie"

Rob


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

dobra said:


> Bet it is a bit dodgy up there when windy. Could your passenger control a following drone as you traverse the bridge ?
> 
> mike


 They close the bridge down on windy days. I'm not sure what the theshold is. And as far as drones,......


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Don't drones (some of them) have Follow Me features?


----------

